# Third City EMS Service



## nightowl81 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi everybody

 I'm looking for a paramedic with a third city ems service. So far I've applied for Austin, TX,Williamson County, TX, and Charleston,SC.
 Anyone know of any others worth applying for?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

King County Medic One, WA
Pittsburgh, PA
Honolulu, HI
Boston, MA
Ft. Meyers, FL
New Orleans, LA
El Paso, TX
Columbus, OH
Denver, CO
Cleveland, OH


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 15, 2011)

Denver is Hospital based, not a third service, still an awesome system, I'd love to work there.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Denver is Hospital based, not a third service, still an awesome system, I'd love to work there.


 Meh, close enough. It's a public hospital system.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 15, 2011)

Richmond, VA


----------



## marshmallow22 (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, Wake County EMS in NC.  They're one of the best in the country.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 15, 2011)

Reno, NV 
Indianapolis, IN


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 15, 2011)

El Paso is a fire based system in the city, private in the county.


----------



## medicsb (Aug 15, 2011)

All 3 counties of Delaware.
Ada County, IA (though the FDs there are trying very hard to infect the local EMS)

Also, as far as I know, Columbus, OH is and has been fire-based.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 15, 2011)

medicsb said:


> Columbus, OH is and has been fire-based.



Yes, Columbus is fire based and has been since the late 1960s when the "Heartmobile" came into being staffed by Columbus firefighters


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 15, 2011)

Montgomery County Hospital District, Harris County Emergency Corps, Beaumont and Galveston County and Parker County Texas. Alexandria VA is "fire based" but basically runs as a third service.

Don't solely limit yourself to municipal operations. There are quality private, hospital, and yes, even fire-based systems out there.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 15, 2011)

New Zealand is always looking for qualified Intensive Care Paramedics


----------



## Tigger (Aug 15, 2011)

-New Bedford, MA
-Worcester, MA--run by UMass Memorial Healthcare, a public university teaching hospital
-Stamford, CT
-New Britain, CT 

All well respected third service outfits in New England.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

medicsb said:


> All 3 counties of Delaware.
> Ada County, IA (though the FDs there are trying very hard to infect the local EMS)
> 
> Also, as far as I know, Columbus, OH is and has been fire-based.


 My bad, meant to write Cleveland, OH.


----------



## usalsfyre (Aug 15, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> My bad, meant to write Cleveland, OH.



I think Cleveland just got taken over by the FD, although the rumor is it's likely to be an improvement.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> New Zealand is always looking for qualified Intensive Care Paramedics


 +1

This is what you want. Civilized EMS in a civilized country.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I think Cleveland just got taken over by the FD, although the rumor is it's likely to be an improvement.


 How do you improve anything in Cleveland? The Cayuga River once _caught on fire_ there.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 15, 2011)

thegreypilgrim said:


> +1
> 
> This is what you want. Civilized EMS in a civilized country.



I hardly consider a county 'civilized' if half their population are sheep!


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Aug 15, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I hardly consider a county 'civilized' if half their population are sheep!


Good point. And they put Vegemite on everything! OECD should revoke their membership.


----------



## RocketMedic (Aug 16, 2011)

Plus we have guns here in the States. And we use them, which keeps our jobs interesting

Oklahoma City and Tulsa also have 3rd-services.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Plus we have guns here in the States. And we use them, which keeps our jobs interesting
> 
> Oklahoma City and Tulsa also have 3rd-services.



Those two are run by a private service EMSA, most Texas third services are currently hiring. They tend to open up apps around the end of fall and summer semesters.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

MrBrown said:


> Reno, NV



More like a public service model than anything. 

Private company contracted by the county situation.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

*Public Utility Model, not public service model.*


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2012)

Kind of like three rivers in Ft. wayne, IN


----------

